# What is the recommended regular maintenance for Tesla's?



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

How and what do you maintain on an EV?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Not a whole lot.

I've had my Leaf for 4 years now. All I can think of is: tires (check pressure, rotate, and replace), wiper fluid, wiper blades, and cabin air filter.

Check lights & brakes for yearly inspection.

Nissan recommended changing the brake fluid much more often than normal, but I think they were just throwing a bone to the dealers, who otherwise have nothing to do. Instead, I bought some "strip dips" and just test the brake fluid regularly. It has been fine.

I did have to pay ~$500 last month to fix some looseness in the front suspension, but that would be "abnormal maintenance".


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

garsh said:


> Not a whole lot.
> 
> I've had my Leaf for 4 years now. All I can think of is: tires (check pressure, rotate, and replace), wiper fluid, wiper blades, and cabin air filter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Never heard of "strip dips" but will check them out!


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Not a whole lot.
> 
> I've had my Leaf for 4 years now. All I can think of is: tires (check pressure, rotate, and replace), wiper fluid, wiper blades, and cabin air filter.
> 
> ...


Garsh,
Those are ingenious....how accurate are they? Do you use Pheonix Systems.....

Ski


----------



## MJBull13 (Apr 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Not a whole lot.
> 
> I've had my Leaf for 4 years now. All I can think of is: tires (check pressure, rotate, and replace), wiper fluid, wiper blades, and cabin air filter.
> 
> ...


Hello from another Leaf owner. Ive had my 2013 Leaf SL for about 2 1/2 years, have put 20k miles on it. My only maintenance? Wiper blades lol.
Plug it in and just go.
Just not very far with the Leaf


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Supposed to have a service every 12,500 miles or 12 months whichever is shorter. They have a list of items they go through then. I do a lot of miles so I go in every 12 months but its more like 30,000 miles between services.

For the Model S Tesla has published pricing on their service intervals here:
https://www.teslamotors.com/support/service-plans

While they seem expensive you tend to get a lot of bang for your buck as I experienced in a recent 2 year service:
http://teslaliving.net/2016/04/06/model-s-second-annual-service/

Otherwise its tire rotations every 6,000 miles. I just use a local tire shop for that.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> Supposed to have a service every 12,500 miles or 12 months whichever is shorter. They have a list of items they go through then. I do a lot of miles so I go in every 12 months but its more like 30,000 miles between services.
> 
> For the Model S Tesla has published pricing on their service intervals here:
> https://www.teslamotors.com/support/service-plans
> ...


I had just looked at this on tesla's site last night and was thinking $400 for a tire rotation, wiper blades, key fob battery, air filter and alignment check seemed exceptionally high. but it also is worded in a way that makes it sound nearly mandatory if you want to get future resale value with Tesla's "resale value guarantee" and possibly honoring the warranty if you've had it serviced elsewhere.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

The resale value guarantee only matters if you're leasing the Model S from Tesla, otherwise its irrelevant. As with many leases there are requirements.

I was thinking the exact same thing when I took my car in recently for service, wiper blades and an air filter, for what? But they did a lot more. If I had had an experience where they did very little then perhaps the next time i'd look to doing it myself but so far its well worth the value to bring it in.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> Those are ingenious....how accurate are they? Do you use Pheonix Systems....


They seem to work fine. I bought the Fascar ones.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> Supposed to have a service every 12,500 miles or 12 months whichever is shorter. They have a list of items they go through then. I do a lot of miles so I go in every 12 months but its more like 30,000 miles between services.
> 
> For the Model S Tesla has published pricing on their service intervals here:
> https://www.teslamotors.com/support/service-plans
> ...


TL,

What is the difference/advantage of the "PrePaid Service Plans" over not PrePaid? Discounted rate? I have read that the PrePaid can't be rolled over into financing.....it must be a separate charge. I'm assuming it is paid at Purchase/Delivery/Pickup?
Also is the PrePaid more beneficial if you're a 'low mileage driver' annually or 'high mileage driver"? I've read low mileage but that didn't make sense to me.

Ski


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> TL,
> 
> What is the difference/advantage of the "PrePaid Service Plans" over not PrePaid? Discounted rate? I have read that the PrePaid can't be rolled over into financing.....it must be a separate charge. I'm assuming it is paid at Purchase/Delivery/Pickup?
> Also is the PrePaid more beneficial if you're a 'low mileage driver' annually or 'high mileage driver"? I've read low mileage but that didn't make sense to me.
> ...


Yes, the prices are cheaper. You're buying down the price of the service. I believe thats true on the financing, they don't usually let you finance service plans.

Prepaid only makes sense if you're low/average mileage. High mileage people like me don't make sense for the prepaid the way the contract is written. Some people have had different verbal promises/behavior from Tesla but I make my decisions on a contract based on the content of the contract and not other things that may or may not be true.


----------

